# protection of primary power electric fire pump



## TheCommish (Mar 28, 2014)

2014 edition of NFPA 70 electric fire pump

I can see clearly the source wiring from the emergency generator needs to be buried and encased in concrete, or if in the building, in a 2 hour protection or be MI cable.

I also can see clearly the primary power needs to be tapped directly from the transformer, maybe meter and can have a disconnect just before the fire pump controller.

What protection if any is required for the primary power source? Or can it be in suspended from the roll bar trusses and in EMT or pipe? section please.


----------



## Frank (Mar 28, 2014)

The primary power also has to be protected or outside of the building the same as below


----------



## north star (Mar 28, 2014)

*+ - + - +*

Commish,

I do not have an edition of the `14 NEC, but according to the `08

NEC, Article 695.3(A)(1) [ FPN ], ...the Fire Pumps should have a

reliable source of power, and that source of power shall be installed

like Service Entry Conductors ( see Article 230.50  =  i.e. - "protected" ).

*+ - + - +*


----------



## manchesterspark (Mar 30, 2014)

The feeder from the source to the fire pump controller can be ran underground ( under the building), encased in 2" of concrete. ( 2 " of concrete completely around ) or ran through the build if ran as a "Electrical Circuit Protective System". You can find info on "Electrical Protective Systems" in the UL White Book. It is item FHIT.

You MUST  follow exactly the rules for the system you are installing. THERE  ARE SPECIFIC RULES THAT MUST BE FOLLOWED. ( type MI cable is a FHIT system)

You can not support them from building stell, bar joists, etc. They are designed to be supported off of concrete or masonry wall or a concrete floor -ceiling assembly.


----------



## cda (Mar 30, 2014)

manchesterspark said:
			
		

> The feeder from the source to the fire pump controller can be ran underground ( under the building), encased in 2" of concrete. ( 2 " of concrete completely around ) or ran through the build if ran as a "Electrical Circuit Protective System". You can find info on "Electrical Protective Systems" in the UL White Book. It is item FHIT.You MUST  follow exactly the rules for the system you are installing. THERE  ARE SPECIFIC RULES THAT MUST BE FOLLOWED. ( type MI cable is a FHIT system)
> 
> You can not support them from building stell, bar joists, etc. They are designed to be supported off of concrete or masonry wall or a concrete floor -ceiling assembly.


Welcome to the humble forum

How did you find us??

Do you mind saying what you do to get paid?


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 30, 2014)

manchesterspark said:
			
		

> The feeder from the source to the fire pump controller can be ran underground ( under the building), encased in 2" of concrete. ( 2 " of concrete completely around ) or ran through the build if ran as a "Electrical Circuit Protective System". You can find info on "Electrical Protective Systems" in the UL White Book. It is item FHIT.You MUST  follow exactly the rules for the system you are installing. THERE  ARE SPECIFIC RULES THAT MUST BE FOLLOWED. ( type MI cable is a FHIT system)
> 
> You can not support them from building stell, bar joists, etc. They are designed to be supported off of concrete or masonry wall or a concrete floor -ceiling assembly.


can you please post specific code section?

This will help with the enforcement, thank you


----------



## manchesterspark (Mar 30, 2014)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> can you please post specific code section?This will help with the enforcement, thank you


From the 2011 NEC , Article 695 Fire Pumps,

695.6 Power Wiring. Power circuits and wiring methods shall comply with the requirements in 695.6(A) through (J), and as permitted in 230.90(A), Exception No. 4; 230.94, Exception No. 4; 240.13; 230.208; 240.4(A); and 430.31.

(A) Supply Conductors.

(1) Services and On-Site Power Production Facilities.

Service conductors and conductors supplied by on-site power production facilities shall be physically routed outside a building(s) and shall be installed as service-entrance conductors in accordance with 230.6, 230.9, and Parts III and IV of Article 230. Where supply conductors cannot be

physically routed outside of buildings, the conductors shall be permitted to be routed through the building(s) where installed in accordance with 230.6(1) or(2).

(2) Feeders. Fire pump supply conductors on the load side of the final disconnecting means and overcurrent device(s) permitted by 695.4(B), or conductors that connect directly to an on-site standby generator, shall comply with all of the following:

(a) Independent Routing. The conductors shall be kept entirely independent of all other wiring.

(b) Associated Fire Pump Loads. The conductors shall supply only loads that are directly associated with the fire pump system.

© Protection from Potential Damage. The conductors shall be protected from potential damage by fire, structural failure, or operational accident.

(d) Inside of a Building. Where routed through a building, the conductors shall be installed using one of the following methods:

(1) Be encased in a minimum 50 mm (2 in.) of concrete

(2) Be protected by a fire-rated assembly listed to achieve a minimum fire rating of 2 hours and dedicated to the fire pump circuit(s)

(3) Be a listed electrical circuit protective system with a minimum 2-hour fire rating

_Informational Note: UL guide information for electrical circuit protective systems (FHIT) contains information on proper installation requirements to maintain the fire rating._



Exception to (A)(2)(d): The supply conductors located in the electrical equipment room where they originate and in the fire pump room shall not be required to have the minimum 2-hour fire separation or fire resistance rating, unless otherwise required by 700.10(D) of this Code.


----------

